# The Graphics Card Ranking Thread



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 20, 2011)

Current Generation GPU Specs and Relative Performance Chart:

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6697/amdandnvidiachart.png

Power Consumption Chart:

*i51.tinypic.com/505szr.gif

I've got these charts from Overclock.net...
Thought they'll be useful for you guys.. so jus posted it...
kudos to original creator...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Have seen it earlier. Nice compilation, although the 6770/6750 are absent.  Good work, Rahul.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 20, 2011)

@ Rahul.. can u rate Graphics card available in Laptops as well


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2011)

nice
here is a comparison chart

Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: July 2011


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Good work.Really nice


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 20, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> @ Rahul.. can u rate Graphics card available in Laptops as well



i'll try to.. but mostly Mobile Gfx cards performance depends on the type of series you choose from a specific brand...

Like for eg. DELL has Inspiron, XPS, Latitude , Studio 15 etc., series of lappys..

Recently ATI Released 6990M the laptop edition of 6990 .. google it and check it out....

CHeck this Out.... AMD launches the worlds fastest mobile graphics - Online Best Latest AMD launches the worlds fastest mobile graphics Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice work rahul! 

Keep up the good work!


----------

